# All being well I am picking this up Saturday



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I say all being well because I haven't seen it yet! I've put a deposit on it based on their description of the car, and they have offered me PX based on mine. The car is apparently "immaculate" but I'll be the judge of that.

It's a 2005/05 535d M Sport Touring. It's got a few options: leather, media pack, visibility pack, comfort & heated front seats, head up display, sun protection glass and electric tailgate.

The car is only one of two I could find with comfort seats, which is a must-have for me (I hate the standard sports seats). It has 27k on the clock which is higher than I'd normally buy at, but the price and the spec swayed me. They kindly knocked Â£1500 off the sticker price for me too.

Best not mention the trade-in for my 6 month old GTI, ahem. Let's just say it was better than I expected (but my expectations were low!).

Assuming all is as it seems and I do go through with it, I'll probably take some better pics and do an initial write-up over the weekend.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks good Carl.

27k is absolutely nothing mechanically.

Although paint work may benefit from jac in the box type refinish at that mileage. :idea:

and a set of these in 19": :idea:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Who did you go throguh Carl?

Only I'm still preferring the idea of a 530d, plus they seem to be cheaper than the A6s.

Glad to see you managed to find one without F******g walnut too.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks.

I wanted the 19s but I found it odd that hardly any estates have them fitted.

Then I found out why - they aren't an option on the Touring. Apparently they rub the inside of the wheel arch liner. They can be fitted, but you need a small spacer.

When the tyres need replacing I might see what's available.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Who did you go throguh Carl?
> 
> Only I'm still preferring the idea of a 530d, plus they seem to be cheaper than the A6s.
> 
> Glad to see you managed to find one without F******g walnut too.


Just found it via the BMW used cars, it's at the dealer in Brighton.

If you go for a Sport model it's unlikely to have wood trim. However the standard aluminium cube is a bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Another quick question as there are two Bimmer Gurus on this thread.

Sport and M Sport? Any actual difference or is it just that some people call them just 'sport'


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

No difference.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If you look at the glovebox lid it looks like someone with grubby hands has been at it.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'll be sure to check that out.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Carlos said:


> No difference.


Correct.

Certainly for the 3 Series, they used call them 'Sport' models and then changed them to 'M Sport'.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I'll be sure to check that out.


You'd think they'd clean the thing properly before taking the pics? :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Given the jpeg compression it's possible that it's either light, or an artifact.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be sure to check that out.
> ...


Personally i'd rather see the car in it's 'honest' state before it is flash-valeted. We all know the benefits of an 8 hour detail session.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Carl, now can we have bets on how long before she pays a visit to DMS??

IIRC, around 30% of all 535D's have had the DMS magic breathed upon them. 8) Turns an already quick car into an outright nutter, without any decrease in regular MPG. Just think of all those 500+ torqs :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I am a "he", and the car is an "it" :wink:

I have no plans for a DMS remap :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

They do look nice, I must confess. Just have to watch ebay.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Carlos said:


> They do look nice, I must confess. Just have to watch ebay.


We have the new M5 wheel in stock 19" for that car :twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Carl - i do like the 5 series. Look forward to the write up 

(and the results of the tuning work :wink: )

Cheers

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I am considering heading up to BMW in Stirling over the coming weeks. They have a number of 530d M Sport and one 535d M Sport in stock. My Merc is coming up for four years old now and based on first estimates, I could change it for a 18 month old 535d + Â£6k ish .

It is quite a tempting proposition although I suspect I would have to DMS it though. I look forward to hearing your first thoughts Carlos.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice Carl - dare I say "sensible"  
Interested to hear how you get on with it.

BTW, DMS though offering a good rep. , are pretty pricey. Others rate E-Maps highly and they are significantly cheaper but also offer good service by all accounts. See BMWland for details.

Good luck!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you actually driven an M-Sport Estate. I ask because the ride in the SE Estate is extremely poor due to the self levelling suspension at the rear. When I drove them back-to-back I swear it was worse than my old TT with aftermarket 18" wheels and -25mm Apex springs and that was a hard beast. The M-Sport suspension in the saloon provides a good blend of precision and comfort despite having thump-flat tyres. (They do provide some rim protection from kerbs though). If the M-Sport Estate rides as well then it is a good bet, if not I would consider the saloon, the boot is large and quite well shaped.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Picked the car up yesterday morning.

I'm going to do a more detailed write-up and stick it on thinkcar.org later, so this is a quick update while the GP is on.

It's in good nick, body is very clean except for the odd stone chip and a small scuff at the base of the front splitter. Wheels unmarked - to the point where I think they've probably been refurbed. Interior shows signs of use. A bit of creasing to the front seat bases but not too bad. Usual scuffs on kick-plates. It is 2 and a half years old. Overall I am chuffed. Poor dealer experience AGAIN, will write more later.

Biggest revelation so far is ride quality on run-flats. I was expecting a harsh ride but it's significantly more compliant than my GTI was.

Computer says 70.5 mph average and 36.2mpg for the 150 mile trip home. Not sure I believe this second figure, but if so, great! Gearbox is good, seems well suited to the engine.

Comfort seats fab! If you're thinking of a 5, you've got to have these.

Getting the hang of iDrive, got the map working properly in perspective (3d) mode. HUD absolutely brilliant. Perhaps I will tire of it, who knows.

More later, and pics if the weather holds up.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> I am considering heading up to BMW in Stirling over the coming weeks. They have a number of 530d M Sport and one 535d M Sport in stock. My Merc is coming up for four years old now and based on first estimates, I could change it for a 18 month old 535d + Â£6k ish .
> 
> It is quite a tempting proposition although I suspect I would have to DMS it though. I look forward to hearing your first thoughts Carlos.


BEWARE THE SALES STAFF.

A few of them are so far up their own arses you'd think they were millionaires who only work there to look down their noses at customers.
And that's a view shared by a few people who have visited them.

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering heading up to BMW in Stirling over the coming weeks. They have a number of 530d M Sport and one 535d M Sport in stock. My Merc is coming up for four years old now and based on first estimates, I could change it for a 18 month old 535d + Â£6k ish .
> ...


So you like them then? I misread this initially and thought you were referring to the DMS guys. I've had first hand experience of the staff at BMW Stirling but at the moment they have the selection of all the cars that I want to test which other more local dealers don't. Shame really.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Pics and some initial waffle:

http://thinkcar.org/?p=100


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good comprehensive write up - thanks Carlos. Much appreciated.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Carl, a good right up & you should really enjoy the car.

Has to be one of the best Oil Burning Q cars on the market today.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Interesting that the ride is good in the M-Sport estate and good news for you!

The run flats do tend to protect the rims better than normal tyre, several times I have been convinced that I've taken a chunk out of a rim in a car park and found the wheel to be unmarked.

Comfort seats are the business aren't they? BMW leather does tend to crease and look rather used quite quickly.

36 odd mpg is entirely feasible even with an Auto box. My 2.0 litre can average over 50mpg on a run if driven very gently, 43 is more the norm, best yet is 59! Average including commuting is around 36mpg.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Carlos

You only breifly mentioned the performance being good in the review - I'm picking up a similarly spec'ed saloon this week and have been considering DMSing it - do you feel the need?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Carlos
> 
> You only breifly mentioned the performance being good in the review - I'm picking up a similarly spec'ed saloon this week and have been considering DMSing it - do you feel the need?


Difference is need vs want. The standard car is very quick & is putting out good stats, but the perfromance is transformed with a DMS or similar re-map, as power goes up by some 60BHP & about 140nm torque, so the car becomes a monster & would put a stock M3 to shame in certain conditions.

Of course the economy suffers, although if never using the extra poke it actually improves the economy a tad, but knowing what the car can then do, you tend to pick the pace up a little :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering heading up to BMW in Stirling over the coming weeks. They have a number of 530d M Sport and one 535d M Sport in stock. My Merc is coming up for four years old now and based on first estimates, I could change it for a 18 month old 535d + Â£6k ish .
> ...


I have to agree with Rogue re sales staff & other staff in general. Unless you are a premium customer you're made to feel like something nasty stuck to their shoe.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

At the moment I consider the performance perfectly adequate. I'm just trying to get to know the car and am enjoying all the technology.

Given my history it wouldn't surprise me one bit if I do go down the remap route, but based on the BMW forums I'll perhaps be spending Â£300 at e-maps rather than Â£1000 with DMS.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice write up and nice car, Carlos.

Congrats.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looking good Carl.

When's the inaugural Scottish road trip en famille?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Might go up over the Christmas break.

I hope they grit the roads up there :!:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos
> ...


Yes I've read the reviews on the DMS chip - certainly sounds impressive! Can't decide to go DMS or Tuning Box at the moment.

I'm going to keep it standard for a few weeks first to appreciate the 'natural' state then decide I think!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Dave,

I would avoid Tuning Box with the twin turbo 3.0d. TB messes with the fuelling and the more highly tuned 535 may be more prone to individual injector failiure if over-fuelled.

As well as DMS and Emaps, I would look at Chipped UK, who also come highly recommended, but are far cheaper than DMS. All of thes folk seem to know their onions and twin turbo onions (shallots) as it were.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

garyc said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Cheers Gary - with that in mind I think I'll DMS it.

Definitely going to leave it a while though so it comes as a 'treat'.


----------

